# Daily Challenge for 3x3



## alvis (Aug 29, 2015)

#########################
First timer that features Daily Challenge
#########################

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alvissoftware.speedcubingtimer

Daily Challenge feature
===============
Users can trigger a daily challenge of 3x3 and receive a 3x3 scramble. After solving the scramble, he can submit his timing to a server. All users will receive the same scramble on the same day. Users can view their rankings. Be truthful.. don't cheat.


----------

